# My OEM Boot LED Light Mod



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I would share with you the small modification I did this weekend to my TT. As you may have seen in the KB, Toshiba has added a guide on how to upgrade the Boot Light to an LED to match the rest of the LED Interior Light Pack. Like him I found it odd that Audi didn't make this an LED like the rest of my lights in the Interior so I decided to upgrade it to keep the Interior lights consistent.

Firstly Parts Ordered (cost just under £13 inc. VAT):

1.	1x 000979022E - Wire Set
2.	1x 000979009E - Wire Set
3.	1x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector
4.	1x 4B0971832 - Light Connector
5. 1x 8J0947409A - Light (this is the all-in-one LED unit)










Making the light unit is easy enough:

Firstly I cut both the wire sets in half and inserted them into their relevant connectors (this is simple enough to work out when its all in front of you).

I then stripped each end of the cables, and matched them up (the connectors are marked 1 and 2, so match 1 to 1 and 2 to 2) and twisted together. I then bodged mine a bit here as I just used cello-tape to insulate them for now as I plan to shorten them, solder them together and cover with heat sleeving when I get to work. But for now I just wanted to check kit worked.










The I took out the old light unit by gently prying it away from the boot wall. I used a small flat blade screwdriver and levered from the side nearest the back seats.










Then disconnect it from the existing connector.










Simply connect up the new loom and light unit you have made and there it is!










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Any questions please ask as I am not always the best at explaining things.

Oh and thanks to Kevin for his help.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice job.... is the LED genuinely bright enough to use in the boot compartment??

I wil do this mod if it is... to finish the led theme....


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheers.

I think it is bright enough yes - it was very hard to capture it in a photo any sense. Maybe Toshiba will be along and he can give his opinion on whether he thinks it's bright enough also.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I think it is bright enough yes - it was very hard to capture it in a photo any sense. Maybe Toshiba will be along and he can give his opinion on whether he thinks it's bright enough also.


No no... i take your word for it... looks great...

Looking for the parts online... not sure if France will have the same part numbers..


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nicely done, I have a white bulb in mine but would like to do this, where did you get the part from? Great guide aswell.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the write up; might have a go at this. I really fancy installing a second light on the other side too. Don't see that that would be too difficult to achieve.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

brittan said:


> Thanks for the write up; might have a go at this. I really fancy installing a second light on the other side too. Don't see that that would be too difficult to achieve.


Thats a great idea....

You have me thinking... :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I did something similar and fitted TWO large LED strips in the boot alot brighter


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.



McKenzie said:


> Nicely done, I have a white bulb in mine but would like to do this, where did you get the part from? Great guide aswell.


Cheers - I just ordered them from my local Audi Dealer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think its brighter than the std bulb and dont have a problem with the lighting level post mod.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I tried to fit 2 LED strips in the boot using the boot light as a power source but was unsuccessful!
The LED strips worked fine when connected to the number plate light terminal but not on the boot light.
Looking at the bulbs in the number plate light and the boot light they are different so i assume the current is different?
Is that why the strips wont work?

Robokn: what LED Strips did you use for ur mod? do u have any pics or details that would help me?

Thanks guys

Paul


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

That looks really good 

Josh


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Sorry!


 [smiley=oops.gif] what have you done wrong! ????


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

mailrush said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry!
> ...


I didn't read the post properly. Nuff said. My bad. Close call. Still embarrassed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Super Josh said:


> That looks really good
> 
> Josh


Dont forget you need to send £5 to the inventor everytime someone does this mod.
I need to make a few 0000s before the tax man comes knocking..


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > That looks really good
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Toshiba: "if i had a pund for evertime someone used my mods" [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys pyspeed has a complete plug and play with no fault codes etc.
They ship to euro and the world and have good prices

http://www.pyspeed.com/product-p/dash-8031.htm

check the link out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You will get an ERROR in every car not matter what you do.
As soon as you unplug an existing light unit it gives a ground warning.

This using the same units, so no different.
Part number on page 1 are for the LED lights on the TT as used with the LED pack.


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Tosh, is it possible to retro fit the LED light pack?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

mattyherts said:


> Tosh, is it possible to retro fit the LED light pack?


See here matey: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131791


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Alex, I seem to remember though Tosh saying that for the additional lights the wiring is not present?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, that was the answer he gave me. I believe the cabin light unit with leds and red ambient lighting can be retro-fitted. There is a how to somewhere on here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Each TT has only the wiring for the options ordered.
No spares.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

Tosh I have to disagree.

I have the LED rear plate lights and the boot led from Pyspeed.

Zero error codes mate.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

aleicgrant said:


> Tosh I have to disagree.
> 
> I have the LED rear plate lights and the boot led from Pyspeed.
> 
> Zero error codes mate.


+1
Works for me as well Tosh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Seems we took a left somewhere....

We are not talking about the number plates. 
If you remove the boot light you get an error in the system.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have got my boot light gear and after assembly I have found out the light is red! the part number I ordered is the same as the one's reccomended 8J0 947 409 A, should have I specified that i wanted it in white?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I have got my boot light gear and after assembly I have found out the light is red! the part number I ordered is the same as the one's reccomended 8J0 947 409 A, should have I specified that i wanted it in white?


 :lol: just fit the red one "mood lighting" for the people you tie up and put in your boot :twisted:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

mailrush said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have got my boot light gear and after assembly I have found out the light is red! the part number I ordered is the same as the one's reccomended 8J0 947 409 A, should have I specified that i wanted it in white?
> ...


 :lol: adds some ambience thats for sure but is pretty annoying since every other bulb in my car is white!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> :lol: adds some ambience thats for sure but is pretty annoying since every other bulb in my car is white!


haha. awwww alright then!

Sounds like the dealer/parts guy has perhaps taken down the order number wrong when you gave it to them. Surely they would have different part numbers for different colours?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Simply means you managed (somehow) to wire two wires backwards/crossed over!!!
LED lights are both white and red.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Really?! how the hell have I managed that?!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Simply means you managed (somehow) to wire two wires backwards/crossed over!!!
> LED lights are both white and red.


ohh of course - its an LED! duuuhhhh! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Simply means you managed (somehow) to wire two wires backwards/crossed over!!!
> LED lights are both white and red.


Ive tried every possible combination and it only lights up red. Are you 100% sure they just havent given me a red LED somehow?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

100%, you can damage them by applying the wrong voltage in reverse.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it never lit unless I put 1-2 and 2-1 instead of 1-1 and 2-2 and still would only light in red. :?


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought led's would only light if wired the correct way and that a bi-colour led had 3 connections


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

tianga said:


> I thought led's would only light if wired the correct way and that a bi-colour led had 3 connections


Thats exactly what i thought. Any one have more info on this?


----------



## audifan51 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ye i have the same problem how to fix it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What are you wiring to what? Have you metered the voltage? Can you light a normal bulb from the same wires. Pic pls.....


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone know if the number plate lights and boot lights will work on 10MY TTs with 'pulse'?

Thanks


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Big thanks to Ahaydock & Tosh for the parts numbers and guides on how to do this. I have just done this myself this morning and am very pleased - can't wait for it to get dark now so I can fully appreciate it.

Very simple oem mod and frankly I can't see why Audi didn't do this as part of the interior lights pack in the first place.

All I need now is my LED number plates units from Alltronix when they're stocked.

Thanks Guys.

Mike


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> Big thanks to Ahaydock & Tosh for the parts numbers and guides on how to do this. I have just done this myself this morning and am very pleased - can't wait for it to get dark now so I can fully appreciate it.
> 
> Very simple oem mod and frankly I can't see why Audi didn't do this as part of the interior lights pack in the first place.
> 
> ...


nice! mike, when it gets dark later i would be interested in hearing how much difference it makes. i dont use my boot often but if it makes a massive difference i would consider doing it 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Big thanks to Ahaydock & Tosh for the parts numbers and guides on how to do this. I have just done this myself this morning and am very pleased - can't wait for it to get dark now so I can fully appreciate it.
> ...


I go to the gym every night after work so always open the boot twice so this is something I really wanted to change. This is also partly why I'm so keen to replace my number plate lights with LEDs as I see these alot when opening boot etc.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Glad it worked well for you Mike.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

jmeselby said:


> Anyone know if the number plate lights and boot lights will work on 10MY TTs with 'pulse'?
> 
> Thanks


Don't think the Boot Light is on the 'pulsed' canbus so shouldn't be a problem.

Number Plates lights - not at the moment but a fix is imminent. Call Jon at Alltronix Ltd if you want some for an MY10 as I think he has list running.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


hmmm im exactly the same (with the gym every night). although up til now i just chuck my bag in the passenger footwell. maybe should think about changing my habits :?

was it easy to do?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

It is very easy to do mate, and I have found the upgraded LED boot light gives plenty of light.

Plus once you guys get your LED Numbre Plate lamps they are bright enough to read a newspaper metres away lol :lol:


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> It is very easy to do mate, and I have found the upgraded LED boot light gives plenty of light.
> 
> Plus once you guys get your LED Numbre Plate lamps they are bright enough to read a newspaper metres away lol :lol:


im not too hot with electric DIY and dont have a soldering iron - if anyone fancies ordering the parts and making me up a unit to just plug in I would be interested *(and very greatful)*. Will obviously be willing to send payment for the parts and a few quid for labour???? :roll:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mailrush said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > It is very easy to do mate, and I have found the upgraded LED boot light gives plenty of light.
> ...


I just used tape and will leave it like that unless it stops working.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Plus once you guys get your LED Numbre Plate lamps


Stop rubbing it in :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> mailrush said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


I've just used tape with the intention to solder but just haven't got round to it and it is still working fine. I think TBH if you twist it tight and warp with insulating tape you'll be OK or use a choc-block.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

First mod done - thanks for the 'how to do'


----------



## Creature (May 18, 2009)

Hello all,

Sorry to wake this up after so long but has anyone found out how to fix red light error, I have tried wiring in every way and can only get red... Really struggling...

King regards,

Dan


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does doing this LED mod give an error on the DIS or not? I really want to do this but not if it gives me a DIS error?

Please someone let me know?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Creature (May 18, 2009)

Got the LED light pack on 09 TT but still only red... Any ideas?

Dan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Creature (May 18, 2009)

Yes lights up red, but I have then changed the wires around so opposite and I get nothing... Any ideas?

Thanks for your time...

Dan


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So no way to retrofit foot well lighting if you don't have the LED light pack?


----------



## Creature (May 18, 2009)

Still no joy with my Boot light, can still only get red... How did the others that have this problem get around it?

Dan


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Did this today - worked first time

You've never seen anything as funny as me trying to do something delicate with a soldering iron, when I have Parkinson's Disease :lol: :lol: :lol:

The boot of the roadster always seemed dark, so any improvement to the light is welcome


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Presumably this same mod can be done to the glovebox light as it appears to be the same light as in the boot according to EKTA.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> Presumably this same mod can be done to the glovebox light as it appears to be the same light as in the boot according to EKTA.


yes mark - thats correct. There is thread on the footwell lights too to confirm, but meanwhile heres my mod on the boot interior light . . .

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=276609


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, Ian, yes I saw your mod whilst browsing the forum for LED mods - very nice work, often the simple cheap mods give satisfaction way beyond their cost and effort which is why we do them I suppose!
Just ordered 2 LED festoons for the vanity mirrors having already done the dome lights which although a little bluish look so much nicer now shining on my grey leather. Then the boot and glovebox which is simple enough.
I want to install door open warning and puddle lights (not interested in footwell lights tbh) but am very hesitant of taking the door panels off because I'm such a cack-handed bugger


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> I want to install door open warning and puddle lights (not interested in footwell lights tbh) but am very hesitant of taking the door panels off because I'm such a cack-handed bugger


 :lol: know what you mean which is why I hesitated with the door mods. Bought a trim removal tool to pop off the door clips so nothing gets damaged so should be ok when I get the time to do it, take a look on ebay


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Am I right in thinking:

4B0971992 - Flat Connector - this connects to the existing wiring loom?
4B0971832 - Light Connector - this connects into the new LED light as it is different from the standard one?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have just bought the parts needed for this LED upgrade on both sides. Note that one of the connectors part number has been updated. Here are the current prices (excluding VAT, each):


```
8J0 947 409 A    |  White LED light x2                                                 |  £15.32
8W0 971 832      |  Flat two pin connector (male) (for lights) (was 8W0 971 832) x2    |   £2.88
000 979 009 E    |  Wire set with square pins x2 (4 pins)                              |   £3.04
4B0 971 992      |  Flat two pin connector (female) (for existing loom)  x1            |   £1.69
000 979 134 E    |  Wire set with flat pins x1 (2 pins)                                |   £4.20
```
Also, when wiring the new connectors, pin 1 should go to pin 1, and pin 2 to pin 2. This will avoid the LEDs being wired wrongly.

About 2.5m of wire is needed between the two lights.










Another useful thread: http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a8-s8-d ... y-2837089/


----------

